# Баян И. Паницкого



## стамеска (2 Фев 2012)

кто знет, на каком баяне играл И.Паницкий - на выборке или на готовом? 
На всех фотографиях, которые я нашла в интернете, баян похож на готовый.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## MAN (2 Фев 2012)

стамеска писал:


> На всех фотографиях, которые я нашла в интернете, баян похож на готовый


 Да там и разница-то, честно говоря, с виду только в наличии/отсутствии одного-двух переключателей, которые на фото даже у современных баянов заметить часто бывает очень трудно. Кроме того, баяны существовали и просто выборные, а не готово-выборные, а на самых первых готово-выборных ещё неизвестно где могли находиться переключатели, может на левой сетке где-нибудь.
По существу вопроса я думаю, что как баянист-исполнитель Иван Яковлевич оба вида аккомпанемента использовал совершенно свободно. По крайней мере ноты полонеза "Прощание с Родиной" М. Огинского в его обработке содержат варианты как для готового, так и для выборного аккомпанемента. Иной вопрос когда именно в его распоряжении оказался баян с выборкой?


----------



## трехрядный (17 Авг 2012)

*MAN*,
Здравствуйте, я эту тему знаю идеально!
В жизни Паницкого в основном было 5 баянов, его первый баян (готовый трехрядный мастеровой)он у него появился в 30-х годах, Паницкому тогда за 20 было (он 1906 года рождения),он проиграл на нем долго, сам Стерлигов предлагал ему баяны, в тех-же тридцатых ученик Стерлигова сделал баян с 9 рядами в левой (3 выборных,2 басов,4 готовых)но ему баян этот не подошел, поскольку нужно было тянутся через готовую клавиатуру до выборной, после, спустя несколько лет тот же Стерлигов сделал баян с переключателем(похожий механизм в современных баянах)но баян был очень тяжелый и дорогой и нуждался в доработке. Сам Паницкий эксперементировал перереворачивая обычный баян ставя на крышку левого корпуса и играл двумя руками на правой клавиатуре(в виде преодоления готовых аккордов и в виде шутки).В тридцатых годах в руках у него был и выборный баян с 5 рядами выборки на левой. Но играл он тогда все-таки на своем первом баяне. В 1951 году он дал авторский концерт в Саратовской Филармонии на уже другом баяне(мастеровой туляк(правая от соль),на этом концерте он впервые исполнил фантазию на тему Блантера «В лесу прифронтовом».В 1952 году он купил баян Органолла(пятирядный, с регистрами за грифом)на этом баяне он впервые исполнил концерт Чайкина. В 56 году на концерте его пятидесятилетия он играл на белом цельном туляке(много этот вид баянов прослужил)но весил он 16 кг.,а годы Паницкого уже шли, и в конце 60-х известный мастер сделал ему многотембровый готово-выборный концертный баян, баян был замечательным, но годы шли-сил не прибавляли, а концертов было много и в середине семидесятых ему сделали баян, которому было приготовлено счастливое будущее-Юпитер! Баян этот у Паницкого был уникальный, он ежедневно звонил на фабрику и контролировал процес изготовления, ему очень сложно было угодить, и даже самые современные модели его не устраивали, но Юпитер был тот, что надо, на нем Паницкий Иван Яковлевич проиграл до конца своих дней, можно сделать вывод…ну вот то, что знаю, про Паницкого можно говорить многое, но вот то, что по теме.


----------



## Bondarenko (17 Авг 2012)

Спасибо, трехрядный! А откуда такая подробная информация, если не секрет?


----------



## ealeksey (5 Ноя 2012)

Посмотрите в работе В.Галактионова "Паницкий, или вечное движение". С. 17, 24, 31, 32, 33,34, 35, 50, 59-60, 115)


----------



## трехрядный (5 Ноя 2012)

*ealeksey*,
Мое сообщение взято оттуда,я прочитал эту книгу!


----------



## MAN (6 Ноя 2012)

ealeksey писал:


> Посмотрите в работе В.Галактионова "Паницкий, или вечное движение". С. 17, 24, 31, 32, 33,34, 35, 50, 59-60, 115)


трехрядный писал:


> Мое сообщение взято оттуда,я прочитал эту книгу!


А эту книгу нельзя где-нибудь в электронном виде найти?
Можно ли её где-то заказать и купить, не подскажете?


----------

